
Emacs is available on Chromebook and Chrome - espeed
http://endlessparentheses.com/emacs-is-available-on-chromebook-and-chrome.html
======
foldr
Isn't NaCl deprecated in favor of webassembly now?

~~~
Jesus_Jones
Nacl is deprecated. I tried this recently and it didn't work. I asked the
developer and he said it might not be worth fixing. We do need a chromeos
linux environment.

~~~
espeed
FYI: Evidently emacs on termux is the way to go, now that Chromebooks have
been updated to run Android apps. [https://termux.com/](https://termux.com/)

